
Formerly secret report details the triumphs and setbacks of the Lunokhod-2 robot - sohkamyung
https://www.airspacemag.com/daily-planet/time-soviet-moon-rover-refused-stop-180967884/
======
rdtsc
I grew up reading about Lunokhod. The rover shape itself always looked funny
to me for some reason. Oh and I still like to troll people about how the
Russians went to the moon 10 years before the Americans.

The missions to Venus are also relatively unknown:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venera](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venera).
Though, I've seen more articles here about it recently.

